# Sold my Old Tank



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

So I sold my old tank today because I'm buying a 10 gallon for my Betta. I sold the tank with everything you need for a Betta heater and all, and I was so excited to hear it was for a Betta so i went out wrote down books products and printed out a bunch of Betta care sheets for them. I was so happy to hear that they were happy i had done this and that their daughter had been doing research on Betta fish. It made me so happy to see a new betta owner and off and to offer her everything she needs to start her Bettas new home off right.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow one Betta in 10 gallon is great I have my own in a 10 gallon good of you for starting someone else properly.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks I decided he needs more room and I want to be able to put a small sucker fosh in and maybe another fish or so but for now just him and some plants. And thanks it felt so good helping out so that her Betta can have a great life.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

DeviCy said:


> Thanks I decided he needs more room and I want to be able to put a small sucker fosh in and maybe another fish or so but for now just him and some plants. And thanks it felt so good helping out so that her Betta can have a great life.


What kind of sucker fish please do not tell me Chinese or Oto.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

probably a borneo, but I've also been thinking about catfish I just want a bottom dweller. But I kinda wanted someone who would eat the same food as my betta.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

Can you recommend any fish that will be good tank mates and promote good healthy betta habits?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I would recommend a few otos  once established they're fascinating fellows. it's always amusing to watch them hang of a slice of cucumber XD

other wise the norm would be around 4 cory cats  for that you will need a sand substrate. Tank height should be around 12in or less. :3


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Assassin snails shrimp apple snails plants and other hiding places are a must IMPORTANT NOTICE not all Betta are pal compatible a back up plan is essential.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

I need a very hearty fish one that will be easy to feed and care for my main focus is on my breeders health and wellbeing I like him having company but I do not want him stressed or me stressing about another fish.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes I had difficulty with my african dwarf frogs and he hated them so I'm hesitant to buy him a friend so I want someone who will stay out of his way because hes very very aggressive and he likes his space. One of my frogs died of an algae infection thank goodness my Betta was ok and the other simply vanished I have no clue where he went but i am certain he got out of the tank. I'm going to have it planted nothing in his tank except his castle will be fake.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Cories are easy to feed! otos will need the occasional blanched veggie to supplement. whatever it is, you have a month to decide whilst cycling your tank 

Oh if he is very agressive then maybe you should stick to snails


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

My tank is 78 degrees always I check it daily and I never allow it to go below or above my Betta likes it that way. The black moor goldfish is so cute but hes a colder water fish and would not do well in my heated tank.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll think about those I won't ask a pet store person because they know nothing eve its so frustrating.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

a 10 gallon is too small for a gold fish anyway  you will need atleast a 20gallon for the fancy types and a 30 gallon for a comet/fast swimming gold fish). These sizes are to house one goldfish only. 
The betta will attack it anyway because of the flowy tail.

you should stick to a fish that lives in the lower area of the tank... but really I wouldn't put any fish in a tank with your betta if you thonk he is aggressive to tank mates.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm hoping he won't attack these like he did the frogs but I do hesitate I do have a backup tank for them if needed though I was hoping they would help with keeping the tank nice and clean.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Small invertebrates. Gold fish are cold water Bettas are warm water.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

I was gonna say a borneo sucker but they like moving water so thats out.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah oh well perhaps I will stick to just my Betta for now and maybe some snails i just do not have a clue how to care for a snail.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

I can not find java moss anywhere and I would really love some in my tank as well as one or two surface dwellers that are not duckweed that stuff drives me berserk I had it in my toads tank and it all died. Can anyone recommend it, or knows somewhere I can order it offline and insure live delivery.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Although tank mates are a nice addition, bettas are not social creatures and do not need 'friends'. Tank mates are more for you rather than him.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

Then I'll probably just put maybe some cleaners (snails help keep it clean right? and ghost shrimp so he can have fun hunting them.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

DeviCy said:


> Then I'll probably just put maybe some cleaners (snails help keep it clean right? and ghost shrimp so he can have fun hunting them.


Snails will eat leftover fish food or algae (depends on type of snail)
But keep in mind they poop A LOT. 

Shrimp however are very low bio load. Some bettas eat them, some won't.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

would a normal filter help with that or would they be more trouble than they are worth?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

DeviCy said:


> would a normal filter help with that or would they be more trouble than they are worth?


Usually the poo just sits in the gravel until you siphon it out... 
IMO they are more trouble than help. What goes in must come out and they can eat a lot


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok thanks I'll just stick to maybe some shrimp I guess tank mates just aren't so great after all to much trouble.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

DeviCy said:


> Ok thanks I'll just stick to maybe some shrimp I guess tank mates just aren't so great after all to much trouble.


Yeah you might need to cup your betta while the shrimp eat, othereise he will steal all their food and bloat himself. Bettas are so silly xD

With snails when I had them is put them in a cup to feed.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok lol what do they eat I had to do that with my frogs so I'm now hesitant to get even shrimp.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

DeviCy said:


> Ok lol what do they eat I had to do that with my frogs so I'm now hesitant to get even shrimp.


Aww I'm sorry I feel like everything I'm writing is negative, lol I just want to make sure you know before getting them.
They sell shrimp pellets, like omega one brand, but really shrimp eat any sort of fish food. I'm not sure if they eat veggies or not, but I do know they eat pellets.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww I'm sorry I feel like everything I'm writing is negative, lol I just want to make sure you know before getting them.
> They sell shrimp pellets, like omega one brand, but really shrimp eat any sort of fish food. I'm not sure if they eat veggies or not, but I do know they eat pellets.


No no please don't feel that way at all its very helpful I know very little so being able to voice concerns etc... and get honest answers is most helpful.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Yeah you might need to cup your betta while the shrimp eat, othereise he will steal all their food and bloat himself. Bettas are so silly xD
> 
> With snails when I had them is put them in a cup to feed.


mine did that!!! 
he ate some shrimps too!


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

So I got a 10 gallon off of craigslist I refuse to use bleach because I'm afraid I'll mess it up and besides a scalding water bath I didn't do much else is there anyway I can make sure its clean and safe? ALso it used to be a saltwater tank. Any clues advice etc...? I want to be sure he will be safe when I transfer him.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

DeviCy said:


> So I got a 10 gallon off of craigslist I refuse to use bleach because I'm afraid I'll mess it up and besides a scalding water bath I didn't do much else is there anyway I can make sure its clean and safe? ALso it used to be a saltwater tank. Any clues advice etc...? I want to be sure he will be safe when I transfer him.


I don't know anything about going from Freshwater to salt water- you might want to ask that on a new thread.
But you can bleach it, just rinse it many many times very well, and let it sit out in the sun to dry completely before using it.


----------

